# New ICSI Girl



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi all - just came across this site yesterday thought I'd drop in - hope you don't mind?

DH and I have just had our first consultation at Origin and I'm due to start down reg. in Oct/Nov. Can't say I'm looking forward to it worried about how hormones will react I can be hard work at that time of the month as it is - it'll all be worth it in the end!  
On waiting list for RVH too and just after 1st apt. at Origin got offered apt at RVH at end Oct. was expecting to wait for at least 18 months!  Think we're going to stick with Origin this time though instead of starting all the tests over again.

Well just thought I'd say hi.  Good luck to all!


----------



## tedette (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Kate,

Good luck!

Isn't that typical about the two appointments....you wait for ages and then are inundated with offers of treatment all at once! 

Hope the hormones are not too hard to live with! 

Tedette


----------

